# Los estudiantes están siendo captados



## Jess___

*(...) Los estudiantes estan siendo captados por las empresas incluso antes de que terminen sus estudios (...)*
Esta es mi posible traduccion: Les étudiants sont repérés par les entreprises même avant d'avoir terminé leurs études. 
Mi pregunta: No me alejo demasiado del sentido original empleando el verbo "repérer"? 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## jprr

Hola, bienvenida en el foro.

A ver : ... los estudiantes estan siendo descubiertos / elegidos / localizados por las empresas ...
¿ Te parece conveniente en tu contexto ? 
¿ o es algo mas fuerte ? En este caso ¿ hasta qué punto ? 
Tal vez courtisés / démarchés  
Siguen estudiando ¿ o no ?


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

A mí me parece muy adecuado decir “repérés”. En verdad las empresas entrevistan a estos futuros profesionistas, asumiendo un cierto compromiso de contratarlos futuramente. Los captan, los localizan, los identifican.

Iben Xavier


----------



## blink05

¿Podría servir "attirés" en ese contexto?

Saludos.


----------



## jprr

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> A mí me parece muy adecuado decir “repérés”. En verdad las empresas entrevistan a estos futuros profesionistas, asumiendo un cierto compromiso de contratarlos futuramente. Los captan, *los localizan, los identifican*.
> 
> Iben Xavier


Bueno eso sí... pero :
*captar**. (DRAE)
* (Del lat. _captāre_, frec. de _capĕre_, coger).

* 2.     * tr. Recoger convenientemente las aguas de uno o más manantiales.
* 4.     * tr. Atraer a alguien, ganar la voluntad o el afecto de alguien.
* 5.     * tr. Atraer, conseguir, lograr benevolencia, estimación, atención, antipatía, etc. U. t. c. prnl.


Diciendo captados ... me parece que las empresas hacen algo más.
Comprometerse a contratarles ¿ no será "démarcher" ?

EDIT : blink je ne t'avais pas vu ,  attirés pourquoi pas ... et même courtisés (attirés est à double sens... et ce sont les entreprises qui sont actives)


----------



## juliagüell

Bonsoir Jess,
Mi intento de traducción: "les étudiants sont attirés ( ou gagnés, en el sentido que este verbo tiene de "atraer" ) par les entreprises, même avant de finir leurs études...
Espero que te sirva. Bisous
Julia


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

jprr said:


> Bueno eso sí... pero :
> *captar**. (DRAE)*
> (Del lat. _captāre_, frec. de _capĕre_, coger).
> 
> *2. *tr. Recoger convenientemente las aguas de uno o más manantiales.
> *4. *tr. Atraer a alguien, ganar la voluntad o el afecto de alguien.
> *5. *tr. Atraer, conseguir, lograr benevolencia, estimación, atención, antipatía, etc. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> 
> Diciendo captados ... me parece que las empresas hacen algo más.
> Comprometerse a contratarles ¿ no será "démarcher" ?


 
Antes de consultar eventualmente un diccionario, yo siempre busco el sentido del texto y no su traduccion textual. A veces literalmente queda perfecto, pero a menudo es mejor buscar una palabra que represente el mismo "peso" equivalente al del idioma original. Por ese motivo “repérés" me parece adecuado en el caso que se cita. Evidentemente otros sinonimos pueden servir.

Iben Xavier

PS: Atraer, atraidos parece una buena alternativa.


----------



## jprr

juliagüell said:


> Bonsoir Jess,
> Mi intento de traducción: "les étudiants sont attirés ( ou gagnés, en el sentido que este verbo tiene de "atraer" ) par les entreprises, même avant de finir leurs études...
> Espero que te sirva. Bisous
> Julia


Plutôt gagnés, voire détournés s'ils arrêtent leurs études (ce qui arrive).
Attirés me semble ambigu - les étudiants pourraient être _passivement_ attirés (comme le fer par l'aimant) Ici il semble que l'idée est que les entreprises font ce qu'il faut pour les attirer, et les "dériver" à leur profit.


----------



## Pohana

En mi pais “*los captan*“ significa que “*los localizan, los identifican* *y los contratan*“ antes de graduarse, yo diria “repérés et contractés”,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Pohana said:


> contractés”,


¡Pobrecicos! ¡Qué malos sois en tu país!

contracter


Edita, ahora me borro


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Más fuerte y peyorativo pero tan evocador:
- _racolés_

Ver
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Pohana said:


> En mi pais “*los captan*“ significa que “*los localizan, los identifican* *y los contratan*“ antes de graduarse, yo diria “repérés et contractés”,


S'ils sont recrutés, à part "racolés" de Martine ... un peu provocateur, on peut simplement dire qu'ils sont ... *captés* 
Comme on capte un héritage ... comme on capte un héritage; c'est à dire qu'ils sont *détournés* de leur devenir normal d'étudiants, *au profit* d'autres objectifs.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

El sentido de captarlos antes que terminen sus estudios, NO significa de ninguna manera que sean "desviados" de sus estudios. El sentido --y es lo que se practica--, es que las empresas "detectan" futuros profesionistas para contratralos cuando terminen sus estudios. Continuo a pensar que  el "repérer"  propuesto por Jess es lo mas correcto.

Iben Xavier


----------



## Pohana

Yo voto por la explicacion de jprr, on est d'acc


----------



## jprr

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> El sentido de captarlos antes que terminen sus estudios, NO significa de ninguna manera que sean "desviados" de sus estudios. El sentido --y es lo que se practica--, es que las empresas "detectan" futuros profesionistas para contratralos cuando terminen sus estudios. Continuo a pensar que  el "repérer"  propuesto por Jess es lo mas correcto.
> 
> Iben Xavier


Pahona ne parlais pas d'après les études.
Même comme tu dis - ils ne sont pas _*simplement*_ repérés ! il y a un peu plus qu'une nuance.
Pero bueno, tu sabrás.


----------



## juliagüell

Bonsoir à tous, 
Tu as raison *jprr*, les étudiants "pourraient être passivement attirés". Il nous faut un mot plus fort, car comme tu dis, les entreprises en général pensent plutôt à leur profit. Il me semble qu'il s'agit de la chasse aux étudiants excellents pour en profiter, et si cela ne marche pas, l'entreprise tout simplement les dérive. Alors, gagner ou capter sont plus précis. À bientôt.
Julia


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Pohana said:


> En mi pais “*los captan*“ significa que “*los localizan, los identifican* *y los contratan*“ antes de graduarse, yo diria “repérés et contractés”,


 
JPRR et Pohana, à savoir si on parle de la même chose:

Creo y entiendo que eso que explicas, Pohana, de antes de graduarse no significa que los desvian de sus estudios. Creo que tu te refieres a la misma cosa que yo y que es la practica normal. Es decir las empresas localizan, identifican y les prometen un contrato a los estudiantes para cuando se graduen. 

Toute reflexion faite, je crois que "recruter" propose' par jprr c'est une bonne traduction pour "captar".

Iben Xavier


----------



## Pohana

Et voilà, captés/gagnés (pour des clopinettes) au nom du progrès


----------



## Pohana

No, Iben Xavier on les capte/recrute/gagne et ils commencent leurs boulots avant de finir leurs études (pour des clopinettes) cela veut dire qu'ils étudient et travaillent au même temps,  en ont besoin, et couramment cela introduit un retard en leurs études (et leurs diplômes aussi)


----------



## jprr

Pohana said:


> No, Iben Xavier on les capte/recrute/gagne et ils commencent leurs boulots avant de finir leurs études (pour des clopinettes) cela veut dire qu'ils étudient et travaillent au même temps,  en ont besoin, et couramment cela introduit un retard en leurs études (et leurs diplômes aussi)


Je vois que nous sommes d'accord.
Mais même si ils terminent "normalement" leurs études, ce qui est aussi parfois le cas:
il s'agit bien (au moins en France) pour les entreprises de les capter - comme on capte une source (cf definition DRAE) (une resource!). C'est à dire de les "dériver" vers *une* entreprise (la leur ) avant qu'ils ne soient sur le marché du travail et d'éviter qu'ils ne soient recrutés par les concurrents.
Plus j'y pense ... plus la traduction littérale me tente.
------------
Au bénéfice du doute .. pas les capturer, les captiver  (!!c'est une blague bête et pas une proposition de traduction !!)


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Pohana said:


> No, Iben Xavier on les capte/recrute/gagne et ils commencent leurs boulots avant de finir leurs études (pour des clopinettes) cela veut dire qu'ils étudient et travaillent au même temps, en ont besoin, et couramment cela introduit un retard en leurs études (et leurs diplômes aussi)


 
Bon, je me abstient des critiques sociales dans ce Forum. Ce que tu dis, cela existe aussi et c’est très bien pour les etudiantes. Moi même j’ai travaillé chez des architectes avant de finir mes études et cela fût formidable pour mieux apprendre mon metier. En tout cas et pour revenir à la question de JESS, je crois qu’il parle du recrutement ou repéré par des entreprises, des etudiants, pour les embaucher quand ils obtiendront leur diplômes. 

Iben Xavier


----------



## jprr

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> Bon, je me abstient des critiques sociales dans de Forum. Ce que tu dis, cela existe aussi et c’est très bien pour les etudiantes. Moi meme j’ai travaillé chez des architectes avant de finir mes études et cela fût formidable pour mieux apprendre mon metier. En tout cas et pour revenir à la question de JESS, je crois qu’il parle du recrutement ou repéré par des entreprises, des etudiants, pour les embaucher quand ils obtiendront leur diplomes.
> 
> Iben Xavier


Ce n'est pas une question de critique sociale.
Mais la concurrence à la séduction entre entreprises cala existe.
Et nous sommes toujours dans la question de JESS.
Il ne s'agit pas seulement de les repérer.
 Et si ma blague bête te gène je peux l'enlever. C'était juste un délire dans le champs sémantique de capter, pour rigoler.


----------



## Pohana

Et ouais, "repérer" n’exprime pas le sens de "captar" (plutôt "recruter") et le jeu sémantique de jprr a été un exercice très pédagogique (et très amusant aussi, moi je trouve)


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

jprr said:


> Ce n'est pas une question de critique sociale.
> Mais la concurrence à la séduction entre entreprises cala existe.
> Et nous sommes toujours dans la question de JESS.
> Il ne s'agit pas seulement de les repérer.
> Et si ma blague bête te gène je peux l'enlever. C'était juste un délire dans le champs sémantique de capter, pour rigoler.


 
Bon Jprr, rien ne me gène. Je m'occupe de la question de Jess. En tout cas, c’est la loi de l’offre et la demande. J'ai moi même "seduit" des estudiants qui ont travaillé pour moi, pour les embaucher quand ils auraient leur diplômes. Rien de plus normal que de vouloir garder un bon professional en lieu de le perdre pour la concurrence.

Iben Xavier


----------



## Jess___

Merci à tous! Vous m'avez beaucoup aidé. A bientôt!
Gracias a todos! Su ayuda fue muy util. Hasta pronto!


----------



## juliagüell

Bonsoir Iven Xavier,
Quelques petites remarques par rapport à la manière d'écrire certains mots: gêne, séduit, étudiants, leurs diplômes, professionnel, au lieu.
Julia


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

juliagüell said:


> Bonsoir I*B*en Xavier,
> Quelques petites remarques par rapport à la manière d'écrire certains mots: gêne, séduit, étudiants, leurs diplômes, professionnel, au lieu.
> Julia


 
Merci. (La prisa es enemiga de la perfeccio'n y este teclado trabaja mucho en ingle's. Se me pierden los acentos y otras cositas. Cuidare' de eso. Gracias mil).

Iben Xavier


----------



## juliagüell

Bonsoir Iben Xavier,
Pardon! étant pressée d'aller me coucher, j'ai mal écrit ton prénom (ou nom?), toujours "la prisa", jajaja. De rien, c'est magnifique pouvoir aider dans ce forum formidable!!!!!!!!! À bientôt. Bisous
Julia


----------

